

Why .com when you can have .anything? - safio
http://www.themusicvoid.com/2011/05/the-new-internet-domain-battle-a-world-beyond-com/

======
tobylane
Because 99% of people don't know better. If I was ever to make something,
foob.ar I'd always buy foobar.com as well, and track the traffic to both.

